# My darling husband



## Jackie22 (Jan 16, 2015)

*My darling husband,*

Before you return from your business trip, I just want to let you  know  about the small accident I had with the pick up truck when I turned into the driveway.     
Fortunately it's not too bad and I really didn't get hurt, so please don't worry too much about me.

I was coming home from Wal-Mart, and when I turned into the driveway I accidentally pushed down on the accelerator instead of the brake.

The garage door is slightly bent but fortunately the pick up came to a halt when it bumped into your car.

I am really sorry, but I know with your kind-hearted personality you will 
forgive me.  You know how much I love you and care for you my sweetheart.

I am enclosing a picture of the damage for you.

I cannot wait to hold you in my arms again.

Your loving wife.
XXX

​​



*
*
*
*
​



P.S. Your girlfriend called.






​


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2015)

I love it!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

wow, good one!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> *My darling husband,*
> 
> Before you return from your business trip, I just want to let you  know  about the small accident I had with the pick up truck when I turned into the driveway.
> Fortunately it's not too bad and I really didn't get hurt, so please don't worry too much about me.
> ...



The picture that goes with this..


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 17, 2015)

Luv the morning giggle


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 17, 2015)

the letter was funny but the picture added a real laugh


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

Heeheehee


----------

